

Osborne 1 vs. iPad 2 - stormdriver
http://www.stormdriver.com/blog/the-tech-archive-30-years-of-mobile-computing/
We pit Osborne 1 against iPad 2 to see how far we went in last three decades of portable computing.
======
phatbyte
And yet, you could save things up to an external device, unlike iPad2 -_-

~~~
Synaesthesia
That's true. The iPad and iPhone are the first of a new breed of computer.

Just imagine showing someone from that time an iPad with Dropbox's magic. ;)

------
ericmoritz
I had a KayPro II, it was awesome! I remember playing Hunt the Wumpus,
Adventure, and some run and jump game made out of ascii art.

------
jleyank
Code bloat's real! I did nice games on a PDP-8 in 4K in FOCAL, and wrote a
2-image swapping wargame on the KayPro II in SBasic in 64K. We also ran 16
users on a 4Mb Vax-11/730. Times change, but man, we've moved a bit to the
left on the space/time tradeoff line...

~~~
shasta
Compute time, measured in ops performed, hasn't exactly stayed constant,
though.

------
beej71
I will never forget that video RAM started at location 61440 on the Osborne 1.

I should forget, but I won't.

Googling that number reveals various BASIC sources--where's the Osborne 1
emulator?

Here's one more difference: the Osborne 1 was AWESOME. ;-)

